# Properties of Metals



## eng.m.mohsen (3 مارس 2010)

*Properties of Metals*

*Malleability* - can be hammered and pressed into shape
*Ductility *- can be drawn into fine wire
*Elasticity *- regains its shape after being deformed
*Hardness* - resists being scratched or cut
*Brittleness* - extremely hard and therefore breaks easily
*Conductivity* - ability to conduct heat or electricity​


----------



## فــــزّاع (9 مارس 2010)

Thanx


----------



## الليث بن حاتم (27 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------

